# Toro 1028 Power Max for 1000?



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Ad says it is a year old and has been used for one hour. He's asking 1k. I'm not the type to do lots of research. If this blower is in good condition is this a really good price? Should I try to get him to 800? He says he paid 1800 for it. Seems I have read and heard pretty much all good about these machines..
Waddya say fellas? Pull the trigger or walk? It has the briggs engine on it. Says 1450. Couple of screenshots..?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

At $800, you would be doing well. Maybe even at $1000, but try for 8, and you may end up at $900. I have that machine, but with the Tecumseh engine, and it has been very good over the 3 years that I have owned it. i bought it used, and it is about 10-12 years old.

Incidentally, Toro has pretty much kept the PowerMax the same for the past 10-15 years of its existence. I suppose that you could say that they are lazy, but I feel they got it right the first time. One of the only changes, beside engines, is they added clutches to each drive wheel making turning easier.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for your input. I really don't know much about these blowers.
Anyone else share your thoughts? Good deal?


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I would think it is a good deal, they sure do blow snow well. Even at a $1,000.xx there is a 20 to 25 years of blowing life left in that blower.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

It's older than a yr old , as it has the briggs on it and it has the small tires on it. They used the loncin the past two yrs. I can't tell by the pic if it has the steering levers on it . if it does not have them there is no way he paid $1800.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

You should be able to get the model and serial number to pin down its age. If it doesn't have the steering levers, then the price would drop a few hundred. Then, the 800-1000 offer would make it a reasonable deal. Not fantastic, but reasonable.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Something's fishy. I think it's an older model powermax that came with a Tecumseh. He installed a Briggs engine, which may possibly have "One Hour on it."

Get a model and serial and double check. $1000 sounds high.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks like I can see some hints of rust in the photos. Makes me think older than 1 year.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*It is more than a year old and has more than 1 hour on it. look closely at the wheels. they have rust on them. more like 2or 3 years old. 700.00-800.00 is all I would go there BROTHER JOE.k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

CO Snow said:


> Looks like I can see some hints of rust in the photos. Makes me think older than 1 year.


That's the "problem" with Toro - there have been very little changes in the past dozen years, so without a model/serial number, it is almost impossible to vintage the frames - only the engines have changed.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Ad says it is a year old and has been used for one hour. He's asking 1k. I'm not the type to do lots of research. If this blower is in good condition is this a really good price? Should I try to get him to 800? He says he paid 1800 for it. Seems I have read and heard pretty much all good about these machines..
> Waddya say fellas? Pull the trigger or walk? It has the loncin engine on it. Says 1450. Couple of screenshots..?


From the size of the tires it looks more like a 8-26. the 10 and 11hp have taller tires.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> From the size of the tires it looks more like a 8-26. the 10 and 11hp have taller tires.


Depends on age of the machine, and what you call taller. My 10 yr old PowerMax 1028 has Carlisle Xtrac15x5-6.00

I do not consider those to be "tall tires" compared to what I see out there on many of the current models.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm going to try and get the number from him and check it. I thought it looked older too but as I said, I don't know too much about these machines.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

OHe's saying it is a 14.5 horsepower?? I thought 1028/more or less means 10 hp, 28" path.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> OHe's saying it is a 14.5 horsepower?? I thought 1028/more or less means 10 hp, 28" path.


That used to be correct, however, mfgs are no longer able to quote HP because I'd guess that too many cheated, like diesel-gate, with their measurement criteria, so now they just report a more uniform metric, torque. I guess Toro must have a boat load of old stickers that they are trying to use up, i.e. 1028, etc. LOL


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

He sent me the model number...38614. Here's a pic from Toro website for that model number..


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

The 1450 series Briggs engines are referencing their rated torque in ft-lbs. 14.50 ft-lbs.

Toro has model numbers that span a bunch of years, The distinguishing factor is the serial. If you use as an example, jackssmallengines.com and their parts locator the model and serial will usually bring up the year for the machine.

In your case according to JSE that model started in 2011 and ran through 2012.

It's looking like it might have actually had a Briggs engine. Though it's clearly not a 1028.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

micah68kj said:


> He sent me the model number...38614. Here's a pic from Toro website for that model number..


MSRP was $1,100, which means it sold for $1,000 brand new..six years ago.

Scot


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Something is definitely fishy.

The Toro photo of the model you posted says that machine is 7/26, and has a 205CC engine on it. 

The machine in the picture has a 305cc briggs engine on it. That engine also looks like an older briggs by the look of the starter switch and power connection. 

I would ask him for more and better photos, showing the front of the bucket and augers, and a tape measure across it showing the actual width. A serial number would also be a help to track down year and possibly history of the unit.

If he's got the model number wrong, what else is wrong?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Just stick a fork in it and call it done and over with.https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/for/6028125640.html FOR 500.00 or less you can get this fine MOCHINE. :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo: *


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Update... The correct mdl number is 38644. That is a 1028 oxe blower. He says he bought it new in 15.. The serial number makes it a 2011 mdl. Going to pass on it.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Except that he lies, that may be a pretty good snowblower - at the right price - maybe $600. It does have trigger steering. Worth a look - in my opinion.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

That $500 Powershift in MIFFLINBURG looks a lot better.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

sscotsman said:


> MSRP was $1,100, which means it sold for $1,000 brand new..six years ago.
> 
> Scot


He swears he bought it *new* in 15. Things just aren't adding up and I told him a few hours ago I am passing. He says he has people coming to "look at it" and I told him I wouldn't be coming. I showed him a screenshot of the model year (2011) from the serial number he gave me and all he said was "ok". 
I'm moving on.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Good move, pass on it. Plenty of other snowblowers in the sea.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *Just stick a fork in it and call it done and over with.https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/for/6028125640.html FOR 500.00 or less you can get this fine MOCHINE. :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo: *


For those close to Harrisburg PA this is a nice machine but it's older, end of season, but I'd feel more comfortable paying $350-$400, tops $450, to give me wiggle room in case it needs something. For in season, if it doesn't need anything, then $500 is fair.


----------

